# :?: seite mit jsp automatisch bestücken und auslesen



## gustav_menner (12. Dez 2003)

hallo,
vorerst mal, ich bin kompletter jsp neuling und auf der suche nach einer lösung, wie ich daten von webdiensten automatisiert auslesen kann. d.h. ich möchte eine onlineberechnung, einer bestimmten seite benutzen, um mir eine tabelle zu erzeugen. dabei habe ich festgestell, wenn ich alles mit der hand eingebe, dauert das ewig.
nun zu meiner frage, kann ich einen dienst, der mit endung .jsp endet automatisch bestücken. d.h. ich schreibe über eine anwendung die die daten in die oberfläche (Textboxen und comboboxen) und simuliere den tastendruck. dabei wird eine neue seite angezeigt, wo ich dann die berechneten werte automatisch auslesen und in meine tabelle bringen kann.

vielen dank für eure hilfe.

gustav


----------



## AlArenal (12. Dez 2003)

Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht so richtig, was du da genau vorhast. Kannst du vielleicht etwas ins Detail gehen? Links?


----------



## gustav_menner (12. Dez 2003)

würde ich gerne per mail machen


----------



## AlArenal (12. Dez 2003)

Na dann schick mal.


----------



## Guest (15. Dez 2003)

ist schon passiert! pn

gruss,
gustav


----------



## AlArenal (15. Dez 2003)

Ach, du warst das!

Also:

1.
Es gibt Möglichkeiten auf Webseiten automatisiert Aktionen zu tätigen, das erledigen sog. Robots. Die kenne ich aber nur aus der Erwähnung durch Macher von Online-Browser-Spielen. Selbst habe ich mich mit der Erstellung solcher Robots noch 0 auseinandergesetzt.

2.
Es gibt auch Möglichkeiten Daten aus HTML-Dateien wieder zu extrahieren. Ich weiß nicht, wie das in Java aussieht, aber in Perl habe ich mal Programme geschrieben, die aus Seiten mit Statistiken die Daten rausgeholt und in meinem Datenbank geschrieben haben.

3.
Bekommst du rechtlich ziemliche Probleme, wenn du sowas machst, ohne dass die Gegenseite dazu ihr OK gegeben hat. Und wenn ich in meinen Webstatistiken sehen dass ich plötzlich gehäuft Anfragen auf ganz bestimmte Seiten von einer ganz bestimmten IP habe, dann würde ich geeignete Maßnahmen ergreifen.


----------

